# DOGMAA 60.1 - in the flesh!



## iridepinarello (Feb 22, 2009)

*DOGMA 60.1 - in the flesh!*

I wanted to share my new Dogma 60.1 with other fans of Pinarello's. I just received the bike today. Brand new Dogma with full Campy Super Record 11. What a bike!

I will be doing a full review in a day or two when I have time. I also have a 2009 Prince with Campy S.R. 11 and have had an FP3, so I think I can do a reasonable comparison. As a sneak peak for the review to come.... the DOGMA is FANTASTIC!

Thanks a million to Glory Cycles for getting this for me!

Here's quick video I posted to YOUTUBE for you to enjoy. I will do more soon.


----------



## c-record (Mar 18, 2004)

I like that.

Get a chance then please post thoughts vs. the Prince.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

When did Dali start making bike frames??? 

I don't doubt that all the twists help with strength, rigidity and what not, but so many of them...I don't know...it just seems a bit over-the-top IMHO. I do like how the top tube seems to curve into the seat stays, though.


----------



## Thom_y (Jan 19, 2007)

iridepinarello said:


> I wanted to share my new Dogma 60.1 with other fans of Pinarello's. I just received the bike today. Brand new Dogma with full Campy Super Record 11. What a bike!


Man I didn't think I would get bike envy for awhile after I got my Cento Uno. But, suddenly it is occurring.


----------



## iridepinarello (Feb 22, 2009)

Here's another video for you to see the whole bike with some different wheels on it.

Enjoy...


----------



## cycleboyco (Oct 6, 2007)

*Well done*

Thanks for sharing-good "production," almost as good as being able to see the bike in person, as my LBS has not gotten one in yet. 

Even though the Heds are fine wheels, the Edges look much better. 

This video really shows the tube shape differences from the Prince. As others have asked, please share your ride impressions when you get a chance, especially versus the Prince. Didn't you have a pair of Princes - did you part with one to make room for the Dogma?


----------



## iridepinarello (Feb 22, 2009)

cycleboyco said:


> Thanks for sharing-good "production," almost as good as being able to see the bike in person, as my LBS has not gotten one in yet.
> 
> Even though the Heds are fine wheels, the Edges look much better.
> 
> This video really shows the tube shape differences from the Prince. As others have asked, please share your ride impressions when you get a chance, especially versus the Prince. Didn't you have a pair of Princes - did you part with one to make room for the Dogma?



Yes, I did have a pair of Prince's and am selling one of them (the white / red / black team edition.) Just have not had time to post it.

I will do a full review soon. I also have another video coming soon as well.


----------



## Thom_y (Jan 19, 2007)

Does anyone have a real photos of the Dogma in Acid green... Other than a crappy one I saw shot from EuroBike.


----------



## natethomas2000 (Aug 2, 2009)

A Prince and a Dogma - why?

I guess it's cool, but there seem to be some cheaper bikes that could give you the same performance at a much lower cost.


----------



## iridepinarello (Feb 22, 2009)

natethomas2000 said:


> A Prince and a Dogma - why?
> 
> I guess it's cool, but there seem to be some cheaper bikes that could give you the same performance at a much lower cost.



In all honesty... just because. No way to rationalize it. No one "needs" a bike of this caliber, not to mention 2 of them. My moto is "life is short, ride great bikes"


----------



## joep721 (May 4, 2009)

iridepinarello said:


> In all honesty... just because. No way to rationalize it. No one "needs" a bike of this caliber, not to mention 2 of them. My moto is "life is short, ride great bikes"


:thumbsup: Enjoy them both!


----------



## Fuhgetaboudit (Nov 3, 2004)

*I'm so Jealous!*

Ya lucky stiff! She's a real beauty too!


----------



## shachah7 (Dec 2, 2008)

dogma looks great. personally prefer prince paint scheme abit more. 

how does the dogma compare to prince and fp3. a comparison of all three would be great.

cheers


----------



## CLTracer (Aug 21, 2004)

natethomas2000 said:


> A Prince and a Dogma - why?
> 
> I guess it's cool, but there seem to be some cheaper bikes that could give you the same performance at a much lower cost.


You've never ridden a Prince or a Dogma, have you??? If you actually have, for how many miles and what type of riding? What would you say is a better bike at a much lower cost?


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

CLTracer said:


> You've never ridden a Prince or a Dogma, have you??? If you actually have, for how many miles and what type of riding? What would you say is a better bike at a much lower cost?



I've ridden both the Prince (for two weeks) and the Dogma (just took it for a cruise), and I'll offer up the Time VXRS ULTeam Worldstar as a better bike at a lower price.


----------



## bisquit (Sep 11, 2009)

please let us know how much your dogma weighs.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

ewitz said:


> I've ridden both the Prince (for two weeks) and the Dogma (just took it for a cruise), and I'll offer up the Time VXRS ULTeam Worldstar as a better bike at a lower price.



Well, here are my thoughts for whatever it's worth. I own both the Prince and the Worldstar. Yes, I think overall, the Worldstar is a better bike in terms of construction quality, ride quality, and overall feel, BUT, in defense of the Prince, the Prince is a dedicated race bike. It's super stiff and perhaps a better choice for a racer. The Prince is, well, a beautiful design as well.


----------



## maxima (Jul 26, 2008)

*Some Thoughts*

I've ridden the Prince and VXRS World Star with SR 11 for a couple mths. I find that the Prince is more lively when you push hard. The TIME frame is a very compose all rounder. I'm thinking of getting a RXR VIP.....waiting for their spring production with BB30 and probably a Di2 drill thru electrice cable. 

I wonder if the RXR VIP will be a better choice? There have been quite a few local feedbacks that RXR is stiffer the VXRS but ride harsh.....




FondriestFan said:


> Well, here are my thoughts for whatever it's worth. I own both the Prince and the Worldstar. Yes, I think overall, the Worldstar is a better bike in terms of construction quality, ride quality, and overall feel, BUT, in defense of the Prince, the Prince is a dedicated race bike. It's super stiff and perhaps a better choice for a racer. The Prince is, well, a beautiful design as well.


----------

